# Al Nahda 1 Dubai



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone living in Al Nahda 1 Dubai or near by? I have some questions I want to ask. Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why don't you ask them then.....


----------

